# And so the great Kitty war begins - Your turn robbins :-P



## Raj_55555

There you go Barb, the best of my stock specially for you!  Thinking of switching the team yet?  :lmao:

1. King of the Shadows







2. Cleaning up!






3. Hey, look at me; I'm gorgeous!






4. Life is no fun;eat, sleep & repeat...






5. You staring at me?






6. You look kind'a tasty!






7. Will you ever leave?


----------



## pjaye

OMG! LOL You are awesome! These are gorgeous. Will have to wait for Todd's entry to decide. You don't play fair Raj.


----------



## Raj_55555

symplybarb said:


> OMG! LOL You are awesome! These are gorgeous. Will have to wait for Todd's entry to decide. You don't play fair Raj.


Of course I don't, you'll have to see what's at stake sweetheart!!  Let's see what Todd has to say


----------



## limr

Yay, kitty wars means more kitty pictures!! :cheer:

Raj, I love love LOVE the first two! Not to take away from the rest, which are excellent (great reflection in the third one, for example), but the first two are special for me. The shadows in both, combined with the rocky background and the spots on the cat, create such interesting textures and patterns. And the light hits half of the cat's face, highlighting those beautiful eyes, while leaving the rest in shadow so we have to look at those eyes first. Fantastic!


----------



## pjaye

limr said:


> Yay, kitty wars means more kitty pictures!! :cheer:



It's a win win for those of us who love kitties.


----------



## Raj_55555

limr said:


> Yay, kitty wars means more kitty pictures!! :cheer:
> 
> Raj, I love love LOVE the first two! Not to take away from the rest,  which are excellent (great reflection in the third one, for example),  but the first two are special for me. The shadows in both, combined with  the rocky background and the spots on the cat, create such interesting  textures and patterns. And the light hits half of the cat's face,  highlighting those beautiful eyes, while leaving the rest in shadow so  we have to look at those eyes first. Fantastic!



 Thanks Leonore, I'll have a few more kitties for you, they will  be returned but I'll need for those special photos of yours as a  ransom!!    On a serious not though, I was very lucky to have found the leopard in  that position and the sunlight was perfect. Everything was perfect  except for the noisy spectators, never visit a zoo on a holiday..  Thanks for the nice words Leonore 



symplybarb said:


> It's a win win for those of us who love kitties.


Maybe, or maybe Todd decided to call it quits and it's just me now.  :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Tinderbox (UK)

Big cat`s give me the creeps, i can just imagine what damage they could do to you if they wanted, just look at it`s eyes

Great photo though 

John.


----------



## robbins.photo

Lol.. well, nice to see your opening salvo included some heavy artillery. 

Ok, well got a few from today I can fire back for now:



20140810 012 by robbins.photo, on Flickr



20140810 038 by robbins.photo, on Flickr



20140810 041 by robbins.photo, on Flickr


----------



## pjaye

Ut oh Raj. I'm loving that first one of Todd's that he posted. It's damn cute.


----------



## limr

MOAR!


----------



## Raj_55555

Tinderbox (UK) said:


> Big cat`s give me the creeps, i can just  imagine what damage they could do to you if they wanted, just look at  it`s eyes
> 
> Great photo though
> 
> John.



Come on John, all I see is, them begging to be cuddled 



robbins.photo said:


> Lol.. well, nice to see your opening salvo included some heavy artillery.
> 
> Ok, well got a few from today I can fire back for now:


Uh oh! You clearly are more experienced, I used up all my ammo in my  first attack..:lmao: Don't think it's the end of it though, I'll return  some day.. 


symplybarb said:


> Ut oh Raj. I'm loving that first one of Todd's that he posted. It's damn cute.


 Yes, but he has only the three, whereas I've given seven of them.. Whatever happened to "the more the merrier" .. Cute huh? Let me see!! 


limr said:


> MOAR!


 this really cracked me up!! Going to dive into my archive now


----------



## Raj_55555

How about this one, pretty sure Barb has yet to see this one so I guess it still counts :greenpbl:

Drinking Problems:


----------



## JacaRanda

Yayyy,

Kitty wars!  More MOAR please


----------



## robbins.photo

Infidel!  You shall die a thousand slow and painful deaths brought on by food additives!

Lol



20140517 015 by robbins.photo, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Oooh, robbins, that's a good one! She's got that look like she just caught sight of something interesting, and there's something about the paws on this one is just so cute


----------



## JacaRanda

robbins.photo said:


> Infidel!  You shall die a thousand slow and painful deaths brought on by food additives!
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 20140517 015 by robbins.photo, on Flickr



SWEETNESS!  You kicked it up a notch Emeril style with this one!!!!!


----------



## baturn

Lovin' the kitty wars. No way I'm going to choose sides. Just keep 'em coming , both of you.


----------



## Raj_55555

JacaRanda said:


> Yayyy,
> 
> Kitty wars!  More MOAR please


Coming right on sir!! 



limr said:


> Oooh, robbins, that's a good one! She's got that  look like she just caught sight of something interesting, and there's  something about the paws on this one is just so cute


Is there anyone on my team?? :er: 

Okay, time to bring out the big guns!! 







Even your amur leopard bows down to the King of the jungle!!


----------



## pjaye

Raj_55555 said:


> How about this one, pretty sure Barb has yet to see this one so I guess it still counts :greenpbl:
> 
> Drinking Problems:


Isn't this one on your flickr? I stalk you on flickr ya know.


----------



## pjaye

OH I am LOVING this thread! And I know I'm the cause of the war, and technically can't participate, but I am anyways. If you don't like it, send the kitties after me! =^..^=


----------



## pjaye

Aww Raj, LOVE that one!!!


----------



## JacaRanda

Raj_55555 said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yayyy,
> 
> Kitty wars!  More MOAR please
> 
> 
> 
> Coming right on sir!!
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, robbins, that's a good one! She's got that  look like she just caught sight of something interesting, and there's  something about the paws on this one is just so cute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there anyone on my team?? :er:
> 
> Okay, time to bring out the big guns!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even your amur leopard bows down to the King of the jungle!!
Click to expand...


LOL.  Me thinks I enjoy you guys so much is because you both are wild animals!


----------



## FITBMX

These are all great! Keep bombing the high powered cats on us!!!!


----------



## snerd

The kind of war we can ALL benefit from! Carry on!


----------



## FITBMX

Raj_55555 said:


> Is there anyone on my team?? :er:



I got your back buddy, and will follow you to the end!!!!!


----------



## Raj_55555

symplybarb said:


> I stalk you on flickr ya know.


Todd, what have you got to say to that!! 



symplybarb said:


> OH I am LOVING this thread! And I know I'm  the cause of the war, and technically can't participate, but I am  anyways. If you don't like it, send the kitties after me! =^..^=


Sure barb, post as many as you want. As per rule 23 of the TPF kitty war handbook  :study:  All your posts will be counted as mine. :lmao:


JacaRanda said:


> LOL.  Me thinks I enjoy you guys so much is because you both are wild animals!


As long as you don't throw us in a cage 


FITBMX said:


> These are all great! Keep bombing the high powered cats on us!!!!;-)


Artillery on its way sarge!! 


snerd said:


> The kind of war we can ALL benefit from! Carry on!






FITBMX said:


> I got your back buddy, and will follow you to the end!!!!!




You're the real bro, bro!


----------



## robbins.photo

Oh.. I see then.  I gotcha.  You wanna play rough.. 

Lol



20140503 N85 076 by robbins.photo, on Flickr



20140526 422 by robbins.photo, on Flickr



20140518 224 by robbins.photo, on Flickr


----------



## pjaye

Raj_55555 said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stalk you on flickr ya know.
> 
> 
> 
> Todd, what have you got to say to that!!
> I stalk Todd too
> 
> 
> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH I am LOVING this thread! And I know I'm the cause of the war, and technically can't participate, but I am anyways. If you don't like it, send the kitties after me! =^..^=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure barb, post as many as you want. As per rule 23 of the TPF kitty war handbook :study: All your posts will be counted as mine. :lmao:
> 
> Hey! That's not fair!
Click to expand...


----------



## pjaye

Todd, you have the lead right now. You don't play fair either, those are some of my favorite ever kitty pics that you just posted and you know it!


----------



## limr

I'm not taking anyone's side in the kitty war because if someone wins, the pictures will stop :mrgreen:


----------



## JacaRanda

Well guys, can I play too? Working on a couple now.  A one stop shop of big kitty pics makes it easy for a lazy guy like myself.


----------



## limr

JacaRanda said:


> Well guys, can I play too? Working on a couple now.  A one stop shop of big kitty pics makes it easy for a lazy guy like myself.



Yes! We need moar kittehs!


----------



## robbins.photo

symplybarb said:


> Todd, you have the lead right now. You don't play fair either, those are some of my favorite ever kitty pics that you just posted and you know it!



All is fair in both love and kitty war my dear.. lol


----------



## robbins.photo

JacaRanda said:


> Well guys, can I play too? Working on a couple now.  A one stop shop of big kitty pics makes it easy for a lazy guy like myself.



A two front war?  Sure, that always works out for the best right?

rotflmao


----------



## Raj_55555

symplybarb said:


> I stalk Todd too


It's almost as if you want him to win!! :???:



symplybarb said:


> Hey! That's not fair!


Everything's fair in love and war  

Honestly though Todd, That first one is a real killer. I hope you've got a huge print of that one, that's a Jaguar right? Awesome!!

I might be injured, but I haven't given up yet... :blackeye:


----------



## robbins.photo

limr said:


> I'm not taking anyone's side in the kitty war because if someone wins, the pictures will stop :mrgreen:



Going with that whole Switzerland meme eh?  Good move.. lol


----------



## Raj_55555

JacaRanda said:


> Well guys, can I play too? Working on a couple now.  A one stop shop of big kitty pics makes it easy for a lazy guy like myself.



Yesh Yesh!! Help me defeat this creature, and you'll be the new hand of the king.. (I hope you watch GOT   ). I need someone in my team anyway, not many left in the stock


----------



## robbins.photo

Well, since apparently this will soon become a two front war, obviously what is needed here is a little tried and true.  It's time for blitzkrieg - Lightning warfare.  Bring on the Speed!



20140412 372 by robbins.photo, on Flickr



20140412 382 by robbins.photo, on Flickr



But we must not forget to bolster our defenses, yes, we must watch the skies!



20140504 s200 1043 by robbins.photo, on Flickr



20140321 1304 by robbins.photo, on Flickr


We will take the high ground!



20140420 N85 442 by robbins.photo, on Flickr


----------



## pjaye

JacaRanda said:


> Well guys, can I play too? Working on a couple now. A one stop shop of big kitty pics makes it easy for a lazy guy like myself.



Yes!! Moar kitty pictures please!!! Pretty please! :cheer:


----------



## pjaye

Raj_55555 said:


> I might be injured, but I haven't given up yet... :blackeye:



Don't you DARE give up! If I can't neither can you!!! This one is stunning. I love how you composed it. Keep fighting Raj!


----------



## pjaye

The hair up on that cheeta gives me chills! But the sky look, the light in the eyes...:heart:


----------



## robbins.photo

Our forward outposts are on the alert for the coming invasion:



DSC_5522 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

Lol


----------



## robbins.photo

You know, it just occurred to me, I take a lot of pictures of kitties.. rotflmao..  

Oh Raj, that last shot you posted - first rate my friend.  Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## FITBMX

Here is some help Raj! Fred may not look like much, but he can be real mean!!!


----------



## Raj_55555

symplybarb said:


> Don't you DARE give up! If I can't neither can  you!!! This one is stunning. I love how you composed it. Keep fighting  Raj!


Ah!! Finally some words of encouragement.. We'll fight till our last breath.. Spartans: bring out the real kittys 
Oh,  yes.. I'm totally not out of big kitty pictures... I'm posting these  because, umm.. they're the real stone cold killed as you admitted    in this thread  

I'll kill you with my cuteness! 






Ever killed by a flower? 






We don't need any defense.. attack is the best defense..






BRING:






IT:






ON:


----------



## robbins.photo

Dear lord.. sir, they've counter attacked with midgets!

Quick, prepare an escape tunnel!



20131214 1041 by robbins.photo, on Flickr


----------



## Raj_55555

robbins.photo said:


> You know, it just occurred to me, I take a lot of pictures of kitties.. rotflmao..
> 
> Oh Raj, that last shot you posted - first rate my friend.  Absolutely beautiful.



Thanks.. I was lucky. And this last amur leopard pic was an awesome catch!!  I mean, YES!! YOU WILL LOOSE!! You call them Kittehs?  



FITBMX said:


> Here is some help Raj! Fred may not look like much, but he can be real mean!!! ;-)



:mrgreen: Yesh!! His laser eyes should take out a couple (or a dozen) 
Come on Jack, where are you??


----------



## FITBMX

Raj_55555 said:


> :mrgreen: Yesh!! His laser eyes should take out a couple (or a dozen)
> Come on Jack, where are you??



I had to give him a bath the other day, so trust me he can *fight!!!*


----------



## robbins.photo

309 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

Ok... we've taken cover and.. wait.. what?  Midgets? Are they serious?  What are they armed with, Nerf Bazookas?  



267 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

Umm.. no.  I am absolutely not getting up to activate the alarm for that.  





DSC_0165 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

"Well here comes the next wave.  Let me know when they are close enough, I'll give you a hand. "

"Eh, don't bother.  Looks like they ran out of regular troops and now they are sending circus performers our way.  I got this."

"You sure?  The chubby one looks like he's got some sort of laser beam eyes or something"

"Nope, just night vision googles.  It's all good."


----------



## Raj_55555

robbins.photo said:


> Dear lord.. sir, they've counter attacked with midgets!
> 
> Quick, prepare an escape tunnel!



Huh.. Look at them retreat!!  Soldiers, lets get some sleep.. Judging by the activities in the Generals flickr account, the worst is yet to come.. :salute:


----------



## Raj_55555

robbins.photo said:


> "You sure?  The chubby one looks like he's got some sort of laser beam eyes or something"
> 
> "Nope, just night vision googles.  It's all good."



Ooe!! Who're you calling chubby?? Brothers, it's time that we fight with all we got. 






Wait a minute - That's a couple of lion cubs and an almost extinct leopard.. We don't need to kill them, they're already dead..     





When will they get serious, better we just relax and let them come to us.. 






I'm dozing off again!! (I really am though, it's 3 am here  )


----------



## FITBMX

Save your strength and get some sleep man!!!:salute:


----------



## Raj_55555

FITBMX said:


> Save your strength and get some sleep man!!!:salute:


No way man, so many lives depend upon me.. Not till captain Jackaranda returns from his trip and takes charge


----------



## pjaye

robbins.photo said:


> You know, it just occurred to me, I take a lot of pictures of kitties.. rotflmao..
> 
> Oh Raj, that last shot you posted - first rate my friend. Absolutely beautiful.



And we appreciate that you take a lot of pictures of kitties!


----------



## pjaye

Go to bed Raj!!! 

Take up the battle tomorrow.


----------



## JacaRanda

robbins.photo said:


> 309 by robbins.photo, on Flickr
> 
> Ok... we've taken cover and.. wait.. what?  Midgets? Are they serious?  What are they armed with, Nerf Bazookas?
> 
> 
> 
> 267 by robbins.photo, on Flickr
> 
> Umm.. no.  I am absolutely not getting up to activate the alarm for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0165 by robbins.photo, on Flickr
> 
> "Well here comes the next wave.  Let me know when they are close enough, I'll give you a hand. "
> 
> "Eh, don't bother.  Looks like they ran out of regular troops and now they are sending circus performers our way.  I got this."
> 
> "You sure?  The chubby one looks like he's got some sort of laser beam eyes or something"
> 
> "Nope, just night vision googles.  It's all good."



Dude, you have been holding out on us.  :madmad:


----------



## robbins.photo

Raj_55555 said:


> I'm dozing off again!! (I really am though, it's 3 am here  )





DSC_0098 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

See, this is why kitty wars take so long.  To many nap breaks.





DSC_0627 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

Well boys, smoke em if you got em.


----------



## JacaRanda

1) 

IMG_2153-5 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

2) 

IMG_2128-3 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

3) 

IMG_2113-1 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

4) 

IMG_2145-4 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

5) 

IMG_2118-2 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Raj_55555

symplybarb said:


> Go to bed Raj!!!
> 
> Take up the battle tomorrow.


Well then, seeing that captain Jack has taken the post, and queen barb is really worried about me being sleep deprived .. I'll retire for the day... We are depending on you Jack, let's show him who's the kitty


----------



## robbins.photo

Raj_55555 said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to bed Raj!!!
> 
> Take up the battle tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, seeing that captain Jack has taken the post, and queen barb is really worried about me being sleep deprived .. I'll retire for the day... We are depending on you Jack, let's show him who's the kitty
Click to expand...


Sleep well my friend, we shall see you on the morrow.


----------



## pjaye

JacaRanda said:


> 1)
> 
> IMG_2153-5 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr
> 
> 2)
> 
> IMG_2128-3 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr
> 
> 3)
> 
> IMG_2113-1 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr
> 
> 4)
> 
> IMG_2145-4 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr
> 
> 5)
> 
> IMG_2118-2 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr



OH so glad you joined the war! These are really fantastic!


----------



## pjaye

JacaRanda said:


> Dude, you have been holding out on us. :madmad:



No kidding! I haven't seen these ones before!


----------



## robbins.photo

Sir!  It looks like Jacanation has joined the fray.  We have to fight fire with fire!



20140803 502 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

Silly boy, you don't fight fire with fire. This is a kitty war. You fight it with adorable.  Time for a counter attack of cute.  



20140321 1282 by robbins.photo, on Flickr



20140222_1867 by robbins.photo, on Flickr



320 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

That should keep them busy for a while.  So, back to my nap



DSC_3646 by robbins.photo, on Flickr


----------



## robbins.photo

symplybarb said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you have been holding out on us. :madmad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding! I haven't seen these ones before!
Click to expand...


Lol.. well they have been up on flickr for a bit, not sure if I ever posted some of these to TPF before or not.


----------



## pjaye

Then my flickr is broken, because I stalk you regularly and there are some here I've never seen before. 
(People are going to start thinking I'm your stalker or something...)


----------



## robbins.photo

symplybarb said:


> Then my flickr is broken, because I stalk you regularly and there are some here I've never seen before.
> (People are going to start thinking I'm your stalker or something...)



Lol.. well I guess this kitty war served a valid purpose after all.


----------



## snerd

I've never seen so much....... well, kitty's, in one thread!


----------



## pjaye

snerd said:


> I've never seen so much....... well, kitty's, in one thread!



I know! Isn't it fantastic! Who would have thought I could start a kitty war!


----------



## robbins.photo

symplybarb said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen so much....... well, kitty's, in one thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know! Isn't it fantastic! Who would have thought I could start a kitty war!
Click to expand...


Take that, Helen of Troy!

Lol




20140222_088 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

Ok, but just so we are clear here, storming walls is not in my contract


----------



## robbins.photo

DSC_3725 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

Command, this is outpost three.  No movement.  I say again, no movement.  It's quiet out there, too quiet.


----------



## JacaRanda

1) 

IMG_2264-9 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

2) 

IMG_2249-7 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

3) 

IMG_2197-3 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

4)

IMG_2196-2 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## robbins.photo

Wow, Jaca I thought your first set was amazing.. but those cheetah shots.. dang..


----------



## JacaRanda

1) I win.    My favorite movie of all time and maybe my favorite scene in it.






And Timon, because a Kat is a Kat is a Kat.



Untitled by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## robbins.photo

20140309_ 663 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

So, do we intercept?



20131229 1379 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

Negative.  Not much point, their running the wrong way.



20131228 952 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

Ok... I made it.. finally.  Sorry I'm late sir, couldn't find my helmet.


----------



## robbins.photo

20131130_ 1017 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

Hey Frank, any news from the front?



20140628 089 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

Ya.. I've got the latest right here..






20140412 135 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

Did you see that cub that showed up hours late because he couldn't find his helmet?  It's like herding cats.  Get it?  Herding Cats!  






20130329 840 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

Ugh.. that was terrible.






20140615 147 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

Is it over yet?


----------



## limr

JacaRanda said:


>



Oh my goodness, Jaca, that third shot! That running cat completely off the ground and that shadow! You're bringing out the battering rams, man. The siege is on!


----------



## limr

robbins.photo said:


>



This one is killing me dead.


----------



## limr

Raj_55555 said:


>



And this one is killing me even deader!


----------



## JacaRanda

Last one for the night.  Plus I am running out of material 

1) 

IMG_2518-2 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

2) 

IMG_2603-3 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

3) 

IMG_2505-1 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## robbins.photo

210 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

Egads, it's a tiger wave!

Eh, no worries.  Time for a good old fashioned stare down.





653 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

A staredown.. great idea.  Not like we can thumb wrestle them for it.





20140208_777 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

Staredown!  Count me in!






20131201 622 by robbins.photo, on Flickr






DSC_8872 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

Umm.. I don't think Bob is really getting the point behind the whole stare down thing.


----------



## JacaRanda

robbins.photo said:


> Wow, Jaca I thought your first set was amazing.. but those cheetah shots.. dang..



Thank you.  Here is a little information on the Cheetah Lady 'Cathryn Hilker'. 




?Conservation Dogs? Help to Save an Endangered Species | Canidae Blog

Prior to the cheetah run at the safari park, they let the Anatolian Shepard run first.  It shows the speed difference between it and the cheetah, and also allows us to practice panning for the main event.

Dr. Laurie Marker is responsible for starting programs using the the shepard. http://www.huffingtonpost.com/dr-laurie-marker/why-helping-people-is-key_b_1470877.html

http://cheetah.org/


----------



## robbins.photo

20131228 934 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

A Stare down!  I'm the world champion of stare downs.  Just give me a second to get my helmet on.  Grr.. Grr.. that's right you silly tigers, you don't want any of this!



20131228 1276 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

Oy, vey.


----------



## JacaRanda

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.  Oy,vey....purrrfect.


----------



## snerd

Thanks you guys for all of the wonderful contributions to the thread!


----------



## robbins.photo

JacaRanda said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Jaca I thought your first set was amazing.. but those cheetah shots.. dang..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  Here is a little information on the Cheetah Lady 'Cathryn Hilker'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?Conservation Dogs? Help to Save an Endangered Species | Canidae Blog
> 
> Prior to the cheetah run at the safari park, they let the Anatolian Shepard run first.  It shows the speed difference between it and the cheetah, and also allows us to practice panning for the main event.
> 
> Dr. Laurie Marker is responsible for starting programs using the the shepard. Dr. Laurie Marker: Why Helping People Is Key to Saving the Endangered Cheetah
> 
> Cheetah Conservation Fund
Click to expand...


That is too cool.. bookmarked them both.  Great tiger shots BTW.  Love that last one in particular, just showcases the power of these amazing animals perfectly.


----------



## robbins.photo

snerd said:


> Thanks you guys for all of the wonderful contributions to the thread!



Lol.. thanks Snerd.  Having a blast with this actually - though I must admit a little surprised at just how many kitty shots I had on hand.  Didn't realize the portfolio was getting quite so big.


----------



## pjaye

I have never seen so many awesome kitty pictures. You all rock.


----------



## Raj_55555

symplybarb said:


> I have never seen so many awesome kitty pictures. You all rock.


Yes, I rock.. The others are fine too :lmao:

With all seriousness, Jack which hat did you pull that out from? Awesome, awesome cheetah shots! You can even see it's claws in the last shot. And Todd, thanks for playing along.. I haven't had as much fun for a while as I had yesterday (which tells you something about my life! ), I really enjoyed it! I also slept till 11 am and missed my office today :meh:
And maybe you should consider writing cartoons or something, your narration really cracked me up.. 

Thanks everyone for your contributions.. I think the only real winners were barb and Leonore though!! 

I'll just stick to my specialty for now barb, here's one for you to conclude this war!


----------



## mmaria

Raj_55555 said:


> I haven't had as much fun for a while as I had yesterday (which tells you something about my life! ), I really enjoyed it!


glad you're having fun.... without me


----------



## Raj_55555

mmaria said:


> glad you're having fun.... without me


Well, we aren't talking till we see some pictures of you and leonore..


----------



## mmaria

Raj_55555 said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> glad you're having fun.... without me
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we aren't talking till we see some pictures of you and leonore..
Click to expand...

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ia-who-did-you-meet-so-far-5.html#post3296660


----------



## pjaye

Raj_55555 said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen so many awesome kitty pictures. You all rock.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I rock.. The others are fine too :lmao:
> 
> With all seriousness, Jack which hat did you pull that out from? Awesome, awesome cheetah shots! You can even see it's claws in the last shot. And Todd, thanks for playing along.. I haven't had as much fun for a while as I had yesterday (which tells you something about my life! ), I really enjoyed it! I also slept till 11 am and missed my office today :meh:
> And maybe you should consider writing cartoons or something, your narration really cracked me up..
> 
> Thanks everyone for your contributions.. I think the only real winners were barb and Leonore though!!
> 
> I'll just stick to my specialty for now barb, here's one for you to conclude this war!
Click to expand...


Elephant!!!! Ok, you win the elephant war. It's all yours. I declare you the winner of the elephant war.


----------



## Raj_55555

symplybarb said:


> Elephant!!!! Ok, you win the elephant war. It's all yours. I declare you the winner of the elephant war.


You hear that Todd, you lose the war (that's all I heard!  ).. :lmao:


----------



## robbins.photo

Raj_55555 said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elephant!!!! Ok, you win the elephant war. It's all yours. I declare you the winner of the elephant war.
> 
> 
> 
> You hear that Todd, you lose the war (that's all I heard!  ).. :lmao:
Click to expand...

Lol, well I'm assuming you have already performed a happy dance so it would be to late to challenge that verdict, so I'll be as graceful as I can in defeat and congratulate you on a well earned victory.

But I'll be sure to stock up on some more kitty photos just in case..  lol


----------



## Raj_55555

robbins.photo said:


> Lol, well I'm assuming you have already performed a happy dance so it would be to late to challenge that verdict, so I'll be as graceful as I can in defeat and congratulate you on a well earned victory.



  

Unfortunately, this is all the dancing skill I can muster..


----------



## pjaye

Hey! I did not declare this war over you two! You cannot stop the kitty pictures now!


----------



## robbins.photo

symplybarb said:


> Hey! I did not declare this war over you two! You cannot stop the kitty pictures now!





20140420 s200 097 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

Hey, didn't that guy do a happy dance?  That means the war's over right?





20140412 142 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

Relax.. it's like baseball - 7th inning stretch.  Speaking of which..   Ahh.. ya.  That hit the spot.




20140606 083 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

I think it's still just a cease fire.  I'll ask my brother Marv.  They sent him to the peace talks.




20140406 063 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

Kitties, Cats, Felines.. lend me your ears...





20130330 005 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

Wow.. doesn't that guy ever shut up?  Marv?  Marv?  





DSC_0132 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

Ok.. nice and sneaky now.. they won't notice you leave.  Just a few more feet to the exit and ...  Ah.. crap.


----------



## Raj_55555

lololol... This is too funny Todd!! 



symplybarb said:


> Hey! I did not declare this war over you two! You cannot stop the kitty pictures now!


We shall oblige then :hail: - :queen: 






This is nonsense, we are here for the peace talks and where's Marv?? Go help them look guys, these incompetent mews will never find him otherwise..






All Right, I'll scout from up here..






And I'll keep an eye at the ground level.. Damn this itch!!






Marv, You there? We've a war to end Damn it!!






Hey!! Found him, trying to sneak away right under my eyes!! When will you get serious Marv? :er:


----------



## robbins.photo

20140518 789 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

Good try Marv.. you almost made it.  Man this guy is boring as hell.




20140412 057 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

What?  Huh.. no.. :I wasn't sneaking out.. I was just .. umm.. well...




20140315_ 1355 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

Don't worry about it Marv.  I'd actually rather go back to war than listen to this guy drone on for another hour.




20140308_491 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

And so my friends, in conclusion of the first segment, that as they say is that.  Now, in segment two through thirty eight...



20131201 695 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

Part 38?  Yah, kill me now.



545 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

Isn't there something in the Geneva convention that prevents this sort of thing?


----------



## BillM

Does this count ??? He's bigger than he looks LOL






RIP Leo


----------



## robbins.photo

BillM said:


> Does this count ??? He's bigger than he looks LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP Leo



Counts in my book Bill.. great shot


----------



## Raj_55555

BillM said:


> Does this count ??? He's bigger than he looks LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP Leo



Absolutely, nice image; but you've to continue with the story 

 I'm assuming he was your pet kitty Leo, right?


----------



## pjaye

Great shot Bill!


----------



## pjaye

robbins.photo said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! I did not declare this war over you two! You cannot stop the kitty pictures now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140412 142 by robbins.photo, on Flickr
> 
> Relax.. it's like baseball - 7th inning stretch.  Speaking of which..   Ahh.. ya.  That hit the spot.
Click to expand...


:lmao:
:heart:


----------



## pjaye

Todd, your commentary is KILLING me! Seriously, laughing my ass off over here.


----------



## BillM

Leo was my neighbors kitty but he spent many hours in my yard rolling around in the grass just outside the fence. The dog's would be going ballistic but he would pay absolutely no attention to them lol

He passed away recently, he was close to 20. I knew him for 10 of those years. 


I do have some bigger Kitty shots but I think all have been posted here before


----------



## pjaye

Very nice Bill, I'm particularly in love with the second one.


----------



## limr

symplybarb said:


> Very nice Bill, I'm particularly in love with the second one.



Me too. The cat is so drape-y.


----------



## robbins.photo

BillM said:


>









20140805 005 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

Wait a second.. those guys aren't from RajLand or Jacanation.  Who the heck are they?




20140802 n50 104 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

They're from BillTopia.





20140705 1578 by robbins.photo, on Flickr


But we weren't at war with Billtopia were we?




20131229 1139 by robbins.photo, on Flickr


Nahh, they just showed up for the free buffet.







DSC_2412 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

Wait, there's a buffet?


----------



## pjaye

Must.put.liquids.down.before.reading.this.thread. 


Can't breathe, laughing too hard. (I'm about to get fired everyone,  no one ever has this much fun at work)


----------



## pjaye

Raj_55555 said:


>



Todd, you know I love ya right? 

I'm sorry, but I went through all of the pictures in this thread, and this one win the first ever kitty war. I love everyone's pictures, I really do. And I can't even pick a next favorite there are so many. But Raj, you win. I don't know why I love this picture so much, the symmetry? The unusual pose? (two of them together), I'm not sure. But I LOVE this picture. 

There is one tiger picture I actually love more, but it's one that wasn't shared and is currently the desktop picture on my kobo, home computer and work computer. But for posted pictures, this one. :heart:


----------



## snerd

symplybarb said:


> Must.put.liquids.down.before.reading.this.thread.
> 
> Can't breathe, laughing too hard. (I'm about to get fired everyone,  no one ever has this much fun at work)



I do hope that means you're feeling somewhat better?


----------



## Raj_55555

symplybarb said:


> There is one tiger picture I actually love more, but it's one that  wasn't shared and is currently the desktop picture on my kobo, home  computer and work computer. But for posted pictures, this one. :heart:


Now wait a minute... You have to show us which picture you're talking about!! :raisedbrow:



symplybarb said:


> I'm sorry, but I went through all of the pictures in this thread, and this one win the first ever kitty war.



What say you Todd?    
:smileys: 






Queen Barb has finally declared the winner of the great kitty war.. We always knew we, the kitties of the Rajland were the superior race; the real kittehs if you will!!  Let the feast begin my fellow warriors, let the worthy opponents join  in too.. ;-)






Finally Lunch time approaches..






Let the feast begin..and hurry it up a bit!! 






Umm.. Guys, Can I join? I has got a kittehs too.. :mrgreen:


----------



## robbins.photo

Hey Guys!  Wars over.  Rajland won!



DSC_0029 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

Well, that sucks.  Oh well.  Wonder if there's anything good on the tele tonight?




DSC_0506 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

Marv!  Hey Marv!  Great news.  War is over.  We can pack it up and head home.  Marv?




20140606 051 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

zzzzzzz







DSC_0211 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

And so for part 57 we well examine the root causes of the conflict and..   umm.. guys?  Guys?  Hello?   Where did everybody go?


----------



## limr

This thread gives me a happy! :heart:


----------



## robbins.photo

limr said:


> This thread gives me a happy! :heart:



Lol.. mission accomplished then.


----------



## pjaye

snerd said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must.put.liquids.down.before.reading.this.thread.
> 
> Can't breathe, laughing too hard. (I'm about to get fired everyone,  no one ever has this much fun at work)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope that means you're feeling somewhat better?
Click to expand...


I am. Much better. The outpouring of love and support from friends, both here and IRL has really helped put things in perspective. And this kitty war completely distracted me. It's made the last few days just so much fun.


----------



## pjaye

robbins.photo said:


> Hey Guys!  Wars over.  Rajland won!
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0029 by robbins.photo, on Flickr
> 
> Well, that sucks.  Oh well.  Wonder if there's anything good on the tele tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0506 by robbins.photo, on Flickr
> 
> Marv!  Hey Marv!  Great news.  War is over.  We can pack it up and head home.  Marv?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140606 051 by robbins.photo, on Flickr
> 
> zzzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0211 by robbins.photo, on Flickr
> 
> And so for part 57 we well examine the root causes of the conflict and..   umm.. guys?  Guys?  Hello?   Where did everybody go?



:hail: :smileys:

Your captions are the best. Seriously.


----------



## pjaye

Well done gentlemen, well done. It was an awesome war, and you made me and Leonore pretty darn happy. 
:cheer::cheer:


----------



## limr

symplybarb said:


> Well done gentlemen, well done. It was an awesome war, and you made me and Leonore pretty darn happy.
> :cheer::cheer:



Indeed! Barb and I heartily approve! 

(We also fully expect you to go out and prepare for Kitty Wars 2: The Gorilla Strikes Back!)


----------



## robbins.photo

20140802 n50 193 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

That's it.. seriously?  I've been up here watching for days and all they did was flit about, preen themselves, take naps and have a couple of stare downs.  Nobody fired a shot!  They call that a war?  Smitty, can you believe that crap?




20140510 288 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

Aye laddie, I can believe it.  Their kitties.  That's what kitties do.






20140628 323 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

Well now you know why nobody ever made a movie called "Planet of the Cats"


----------



## Raj_55555

limr said:


> We also fully expect you to go out and prepare for Kitty Wars 2: The Gorilla Strikes Back!


Unfortunately  Rajland will have to politely refuse to participate in any wars  involving Gorillas, unfortunately we don't have a gorilla enclosure here  and only one chimp 
Now if it's elephants we are talking about, I'm all game 

This thread was real fun, time for me to take a nap now (god I sound like a cat!)


----------



## baturn

Now that the hostilities have ceased here's a couple of cute Kitties.




1. 
  2.


----------



## robbins.photo

baturn said:


> Now that the hostilities have ceased here's a couple of cute Kitties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. View attachment 81936 2. View attachment 81937




Oh great.  Peace Protestors.  



20140809 243 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

Go home you beatniks!  War's over.  Naaahhh!


----------



## limr

MOAR BEATNIKS! FLOWER...er, um, I mean...KITTY POWER!


----------



## alv

great thread ,all smiles now thank guys ,al


----------



## BillM

This thread was yummy !!!


----------



## pjaye

That's NOT how you are supposed to clean your lens Bill!


----------



## pjaye

Todd, your tiger seems to have a bit of an attitude


----------



## robbins.photo

symplybarb said:


> Todd, your tiger seems to have a bit of an attitude



Lol.. probably post traumatic stress from the war..


----------



## BillM

symplybarb said:


> That's NOT how you are supposed to clean your lens Bill!



Are you sure ???? Todd said it was the best way


----------



## robbins.photo

BillM said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's NOT how you are supposed to clean your lens Bill!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure ???? Todd said it was the best way
Click to expand...

Of course its the best way.  Ignore her, she is crazy.

Oh btw sent you a new bottle of cologne to try, its in the bottle marked a1 steak sauce.  Good stuff, I think you'll like it.

Lol


----------



## lambertpix

Sorry I'm late -- is it too late for kittens?



IMG_4001 by lambertpix, on Flickr



IMG_3965 by lambertpix, on Flickr



Cleaning behind the ear by lambertpix, on Flickr



Smlle for the Camera! by lambertpix, on Flickr


----------



## robbins.photo

lambertpix said:


> Sorry I'm late -- is it too late for kittens?



Don't be silly, it's never too late for Kittens.. lol


----------



## pjaye

lambertpix said:


> Sorry I'm late -- is it too late for kittens?
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4001 by lambertpix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3965 by lambertpix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaning behind the ear by lambertpix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Smlle for the Camera! by lambertpix, on Flickr




Oh my! I LOVE LOVE LOVE these! It's never every too late for kittens!


----------



## pjaye

Just so ya know, I let a couple of co-workers take a peek at this thread (they wanted to know why I was laughing) and they all laughed quite a bit at the pictures and captions.


----------



## pjaye

robbins.photo said:


> BillM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's NOT how you are supposed to clean your lens Bill!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure ???? Todd said it was the best way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course its the best way.  Ignore her, she is crazy.
Click to expand...


I am not... oh wait, I am. 


Carry on.


----------



## limr

lambertpix said:


> Sorry I'm late -- is it too late for kittens?
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4001 by lambertpix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3965 by lambertpix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaning behind the ear by lambertpix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Smlle for the Camera! by lambertpix, on Flickr



A third vote for Never Too Late For Kittens!

And I included this quote in my message just to make people look at these pictures again because they're too good to look at just once or twice :mrgreen:


----------



## BillM

symplybarb said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure ???? Todd said it was the best way
> 
> 
> 
> Of course its the best way.  Ignore her, she is crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not... oh wait, I am.
> 
> 
> Carry on.
Click to expand...


Being crazy is only bad when you don't know you're the crazy one. Don't ask me how I know :raisedbrow:


----------

